# best way to do a corner window detail



## RustyShackleford (Nov 29, 2012)

On a room addition, I am doing a "corner window".    I have framed a single opening that extends back from the corner of the room about 18" along BOTH of the walls that meet at the corner.   It's open from about 3ft to 7ft above the floor.  There is no sort of support or jack at the actual corner; I have done this with the assistance of a skilled professional carpenter, so everything is structurally sound (the headers that are cantilevered from the main part of each wall out 18" over the opening are designed properly).   I will have two IGUs (custom-size pieces of insulated window glass) fabricated, each about 18" wide by 4ft tall, that will form the corner detail.

The thing I can't figure out is what will happen where the two pieces of glass meet at the corner.  I'm not too worried about structure, as each piece of glass will be firmly supported on the other 3 edges, nor am I much concerned about air leakage, as whatever I do will be caulked with something like silicon.   But I am concerned about what will look best.   The IGUs will be 3/4" thick, in order to have a 1/2" air space (for good thermal performance) and 3/16" tempered glass on the outer side (since the corner is so exposed to damage).   So the spacer/seal bands along the edges will be visually significant.   I can imagine three ways to do it.  1 - Just butt-joint one piece against the other.   2 - Have the two pieces meet on their inner corner (so the inner pieces of glass just touch) and caulk a 3/4 x 3/4" piece of trim in to square off the corner.  3 - Get what are known as "step glazed" IGUs, where the edge of the inner piece of glass is stepped back from the edge of the outer piece (some specified fraction of an inch along one side of each IGU); note this does not produce a smooth 45-degree bevel along the edge of the IGU, just a jagged approximation thereof.   So I solicit thoughts on which of these options seems best, and possible additional strategies.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 29, 2012)

RustyShackleford said:


> On a room addition, I am doing a "corner window". I have framed a single opening that extends back from the corner of the room about 18" along BOTH of the walls that meet at the corner. It's open from about 3ft to 7ft above the floor. There is no sort of support or jack at the actual corner; I have done this with the assistance of a skilled professional carpenter, so everything is structurally sound (the headers that are cantilevered from the main part of each wall out 18" over the opening are designed properly). I will have two IGUs (custom-size pieces of insulated window glass) fabricated, each about 18" wide by 4ft tall, that will form the corner detail.
> 
> The thing I can't figure out is what will happen where the two pieces of glass meet at the corner. I'm not too worried about structure, as each piece of glass will be firmly supported on the other 3 edges, nor am I much concerned about air leakage, as whatever I do will be caulked with something like silicon. But I am concerned about what will look best. The IGUs will be 3/4" thick, in order to have a 1/2" air space (for good thermal performance) and 3/16" tempered glass on the outer side (since the corner is so exposed to damage). So the spacer/seal bands along the edges will be visually significant. I can imagine three ways to do it. 1 - Just butt-joint one piece against the other. 2 - Have the two pieces meet on their inner corner (so the inner pieces of glass just touch) and caulk a 3/4 x 3/4" piece of trim in to square off the corner. 3 - Get what are known as "step glazed" IGUs, where the edge of the inner piece of glass is stepped back from the edge of the outer piece (some specified fraction of an inch along one side of each IGU); note this does not produce a smooth 45-degree bevel along the edge of the IGU, just a jagged approximation thereof. So I solicit thoughts on which of these options seems best, and possible additional strategies.


 
Interesting problem. I had to read your post twice to get the brain wrapped around it. Being in NC, I don't suppose you hafta worry about the frigid winters we get, so I guess cold penetration wouldn't be an issue.
I'd try it with an aluminum 3/4" square tube that had the adjacent inner sides made like an F-channel...

Rough drawing:
___
I_I_
I I
So that the glass would actually be inserted into each "F" & give you a place to caulk....


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Daksy. No not that cold here, but winter-time comfort is still an issue certainly. Anyhow, whichever option I choose, I don't see cold penetration being significantly greater than with just a single flat window the same size - assuming I caulk that corner joint well, which I intend to.

Your 'F' idea is neat, but I don't *think* I need something so complex. I think my idea of just letting the IGUs touch at their inner corners (see picture) will work ok and look cleaner. I just have to get a good silicon caulk seal between the trim piece and the edge of each IGU and I'm well sealed. I imagine just laying a thin bead of caulk on two faces of the trim and pressing it into place. I believe that the other 3 edges of each IGU being firmly held in place by being caulked into inner and outer "stops" will hold the panels firmly.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 29, 2012)

I ju


RustyShackleford said:


> View attachment 83040
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was just thinking that the "F" would hide the caulk & give you nice "clean" edges, both inside & out. If the IGU has perfectly straight edges, & you're really sure handed with a blade, you can probably make it look good. Either way, post a pic. I'd like to see the finished product.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 29, 2012)

If I can't make it look good, I could probably mill pieces of trim to cover the joint: L-shaped pieces that fit over the inside and/or the outside of the corner.   Or pieces of aluminum angle iron (painted probably).  Thanks for thinking on this ...


----------



## greg13 (Nov 29, 2012)

I would contact a window professional, or find plans for a sun room. The window pane edges would probably best be sealed with urethane sealer like Auto windshields use.


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 29, 2012)

I would def 'protect' the edges....as they fragile. Aluminum or stainless tube would have low expansion...could get square vinyl tube like for a railing but it might debond due to expansion/shrinkage??


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 30, 2012)

That's one thing I like about my option #2 (have them touch at the inside corner and fill the square gap with trim).   The few folks I've talked with here use option #1 (the butt joint) but it seems to me like #2 would look better and protect the edges better.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 30, 2012)

I would go with option 3, anything solid in the corner would bug me. I persoanlly would even consider single pane 3/8 tempered for this just to not have as visible a seam. kinda like my glass in the shower,maybe a 1/16 line. yes I know it would not be energy efficient but it would be a good trade off for me.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 30, 2012)

ironpony said:


> I would go with option 3, anything solid in the corner would bug me.


There *will* be something in the corner, because there will be the seal along each edge of the two IGUs. I'm just trying to figure out how to make it least offensive.


> I persoanlly would even consider single pane 3/8 tempered for this just to not have as visible a seam. kinda like my glass in the shower,maybe a 1/16 line. yes I know it would not be energy efficient but it would be a good trade off for me.


 Funny you mention that. My neighbor, a carpenter, from whom I got this idea, wanted to do the same thing, but talked to the bldg inspector first and they were not going to allow it. He thought he could fight it by calculating the overall U-value of the room and showing it was efficient enough, but decided it wasn't worth the trouble. For me, I don't think it's worth it, because of the reduced comfort when seated near the window, which I foresee.

Oh, and he butt-jointed his, but didn't seem to think it was definitely the way to go.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 30, 2012)

the glass panels I have are mitered on the corners, when they are put in place a 1/16 gap is left, then caulked. looking thru the glass the seam almost disappears.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 1, 2012)

ironpony said:


> the glass panels I have are mitered on the corners, when they are put in place a 1/16 gap is left, then caulked. looking thru the glass the seam almost disappears.


When you say "glass panel", do you mean insulated units composed of two pieces of glass sealed with an air (or argon) space between them ?


----------



## ironpony (Dec 1, 2012)

3/8 tempered


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 9, 2013)

I finished this a few months ago.   I ended up going with option #2, except as drawn in the third post in this thread.   I am very pleased with the way it looks.


----------



## bmblank (Aug 9, 2013)

A b&b i stay at on occasion has something like this. To me it just looks like 1/2" Lexan with a butt joint in the corner. You can see the joint, buy its not overt or anything. I could see a mitered corner disappearing more.


----------



## woodgeek (Aug 9, 2013)

What material did you use, hollow vinyl, solid PVC, etc?


----------



## save$ (Aug 9, 2013)

Can you post a picture?  Thanks


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 10, 2013)

woodgeek said:


> What material did you use, hollow vinyl, solid PVC, etc?


 
I used 1/2" thick IGUs (insulated glass unit), with regular squared-off edges, not the quasi-beveled ones I mentioned above.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 10, 2013)

save$ said:


> Can you post a picture? Thanks


 
Yeah, I'll try to take one soon.


----------



## woodgeek (Aug 10, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> I used 1/2" thick IGUs (insulated glass unit), with regular squared-off edges, not the quasi-beveled ones I mentioned above.


 
But you put some 3/4" square stock on the corner, rather than butt/lap the glass?  What stock?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 10, 2013)

woodgeek said:


> But you put some 3/4" square stock on the corner, rather than butt/lap the glass? What stock?


 
Sorry, I meant the IGUs are 3/4" thick.   So the 3/4" stock squares-off the corner.   I just used pressure-treated wood.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 14, 2016)

Here are some pics (sorry it's been so long).   I ended up goiing with the option of having the two pieces meet on their inner corner (so the inner pieces of glass just touch) and caulking a 3/4 x 3/4" piece of trim in to square off the corner.


----------



## woodgeek (Jun 14, 2016)

looks nice.  whats the trim material?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 14, 2016)

woodgeek said:


> looks nice.  whats the trim material?


Thanks !

Pressure-treated wood.   Everything caulked with GE Silicon II caulk (the regular silicon supposedly can compromise the sealant used on some IGUs).   Some of the molding around the outside of the thing is just PVC from Lowe's.


----------

